#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Which is better for training after 3rd Year B.tech : Govt. company or private ??I I

## parvezbox

Hello folks, 
I am in 3rd year of Mechanical Engineering right now. I have done a 30 days training in a Govt. Organisation after 2nd year. But now after the completion of my 3rd year, I have to have some serious training  in a good organisation.But i m a bit confused i think. I have both the options open with me : Government organisations and Private organisation. 
*So can anyone suggest me please that where should i have my training from our of govt. and private organisation ?


*





  Similar Threads: Offshore Training Services, Corporate Training Company Bank Note Paper Mill India Private Limited (BNPM) Placement Papers,Placement Process & Criteria,Company Profile Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Industrial training of 6 month in 8th sem.suggest company Where do summer training after B.Tech-E.C.E 2nd year

----------

